# Opti Coat 2.0 bites the dust.



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

Replaced with a 2 year Optimum Gloss-Coat.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Optimum Gloss-Coat is a high-tech polymer system that forms an extra layer of clear coat over painted surfaces, wheels, plastic trim, bumpers, aluminum, and chrome. Formulated by award-winning Dr. David Ghodoussi, Optimum Gloss-Coat is designed to provide unsurpassed resistance to etching caused by harsh detergents, and swirl marks that are often inflicted during the wash process. Surfaces that are coated with Optimum Gloss-Coat will be protected for up to two years.

Optimum Gloss-Coat is much like the clear coat that already exists on your vehicle, except it forms a shell of protection that is glossier, slicker, and less prone to wash-induced swirl marks and marring. Optimum Gloss-Coat creates a self cleaning finish that is considerably easier to clean and maintain compared to conventional waxes and sealants. Carnauba-wax lovers rejoice – Optimum formulated Gloss-Coat so you can top it with your favorite non-abrasive finishing wax. 

Optimum Gloss-Coat can be applied to all exterior surfaces. It is not recommended for glass since improper application can affect visibility. For other exterior surfaces, Optimum Gloss-Coat is a highly effective, transparent protective coating. 

Optimum Gloss-Coat is an additional barrier between the elements and your vehicle's paint. The paint will retain its color and contaminants will be blocked out to keep the paint smooth and clean. Unlike waxes and paint sealants that require frequent reapplication, Optimum Gloss-Coat provides constant, unyielding protection for up to two years!

Because Optimum Gloss-Coat is semi-permanent, the paint finish has to be properly prepared before applying it. Any blemishes or contamination on the paint will be locked in so remove them first! On a properly prepared paint finish, Optimum Gloss-Coat will look clear, smooth, and clean.

Once Optimum Gloss-Coat cures, washing is the only maintenance needed to keep your vehicle looking fantastic. The coating can be clayed but it should not be necessary since Gloss-Coat releases contaminants easily. Use detail sprays as desired to intensify the gloss. You can top the coating with your favorite non-abrasive wax or sealant if you desire.


Right time to buy up the stock i can find of OC 2.0


----------



## Karl woods (Mar 15, 2012)

Mmm similar price half the amount of product . Needs to be good .


----------



## blake_jl (Apr 26, 2008)

Glossy


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Tell us more please Joel have you had much chance to test it properly still price increase and less is bit of putting and this comes from someone who love the product.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

To quote Joel from this thread http://optimumforums.org/index.php?showtopic=13071

*"Gloss-Coat is around 2 years durability. But like any coating expect more if you treat it right. So it is not the same as 2.0 in the durability department but it has it's own benefits. 1. It's glossy. See attached photo 2. It's so slick! 3. It's very easy to apply almost like Opti-Seal easy! And if you already have 2.0 your car, from my testing Gloss-Coat will bond on top and bond to itself!"*

As a consumer product this sounds great, problem seems to be if you are a pro selling this to customers.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

lowejackson said:


> To quote Joel from this thread http://optimumforums.org/index.php?showtopic=13071
> 
> *"Gloss-Coat is around 2 years durability. But like any coating expect more if you treat it right. So it is not the same as 2.0 in the durability department but it has it's own benefits. 1. It's glossy. See attached photo 2. It's so slick! 3. It's very easy to apply almost like Opti-Seal easy! And if you already have 2.0 your car, from my testing Gloss-Coat will bond on top and bond to itself!"*
> 
> As a consumer product this sounds great, problem seems to be if you are a pro selling this to customers.


Cheers i just been reading the long thread on autogeek just signed up as a member on there as well i think some things need saying :thumb:


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Goodfella36 said:


> Cheers i just been reading the long thread on autogeek just signed up as a member on there as well i think some things need saying :thumb:


Similar long thread on Autopia. Scottwax has described Optigloss in a similar way to Joel (above). I have no idea about the relative cost of Optimum to the competition but two years still sounds good to me, especially if it is as easy to use as Optiseal.


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Any info on thickness compared to OC 2.0?


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Wonder why they aren't producing both OC2.0 and this??

By the way... why instructions has changed that way that you need clean surface after OP Polish 2 IPA 15%. Before they have said that you don't need to do that before opticoat because product doesn't contains any oils or fillers?


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

you've always had to have spotless clean and oil free paint for OC to bond to - its not about fillers, its about a clean surface to bond to. The 15% IPA is just a more explicit way to put this in the instructions for people to follow.Its been the same since the very first OC came out several years ago :thumb:

The point about fillers is the same for any coating in that it will 'lock in' whatever surface is underneath it so you need to remove all swirls and imperfections.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Bigpikle said:


> you've always had to have spotless clean and oil free paint for OC to bond to - its not about fillers, its about a clean surface to bond to. The 15% IPA is just a more explicit way to put this in the instructions for people to follow.Its been the same since the very first OC came out several years ago :thumb:
> 
> The point about fillers is the same for any coating in that it will 'lock in' whatever surface is underneath it so you need to remove all swirls and imperfections.


They say differently: http://www.autogeekonline.net/forum/auto-detailing-101/54787-optimum-polish-ii-quick-question.html :thumb:


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Goodfella36 said:


> Tell us more please Joel have you had much chance to test it properly still price increase and less is bit of putting and this comes from someone who love the product.


Are getting this to your coating test too?


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

sm81 said:


> They say differently: http://www.autogeekonline.net/forum/auto-detailing-101/54787-optimum-polish-ii-quick-question.html :thumb:


quoted from the Autogeek link:

_If you use our polish, you only need to remove the residue with a water dampen MF to prep for OC. You may follow with a dry one if the water spots a little, but no IPA wipe is needed when using our polish pre coating. This only applies to our polishes. _

Maybe their own brand of polishes leave behind no residue / oils / fillers etc therefore not essential for IPA or panelwipe to be used. If you use a polish that contains oils and fillers you'd still need to use IPA.

If you apply the coating over fillers, it's not bonding to the panel surface so will only last as long as the filler looses its bond with the panel


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Optimum polishes don't leave behind anything.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

sm81 said:


> They say differently: http://www.autogeekonline.net/forum/auto-detailing-101/54787-optimum-polish-ii-quick-question.html :thumb:


thats because OPII doesnt leave anything behind that cant be removed with a damp cloth, but many many other polishes do, and hence need an IPA wipe to be sure to leave a clean surface. Many people applying OC wont be using Optimum polishes for the paint correction so the instructions are there to ensure it works in all situations.


----------



## Cons91 (Aug 25, 2014)

Hello guys. 
I've been reading last few days about OC2.0 but haven't found any answer to my question - is it ok to use some other light polish (Scholl S30/S40 (with their orange foam pad and Das6Pro for instance)) instead of Optimum polishes to remove light swirls from OC2.0? 
I haven't used OC2.0 yet but I have it here waiting on my desk.

Advice would be appreciated


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Cons91 said:


> Hello guys.
> I've been reading last few days about OC2.0 but haven't found any answer to my question - is it ok to use some other light polish (Scholl S30/S40 (with their orange foam pad and Das6Pro for instance)) instead of Optimum polishes to remove light swirls from OC2.0?
> I haven't used OC2.0 yet but I have it here waiting on my desk.
> 
> Advice would be appreciated


You can use any combo of polishes to get the desired finish of paint. But as said earlier just use an IPA or panel wipe type product to remove any oils or residue to ensure a bare clean surface to allow the coating to bond properly to the paint


----------



## SunnyBoi (Apr 25, 2013)

Cons91 said:


> Hello guys.
> I've been reading last few days about OC2.0 but haven't found any answer to my question - is it ok to use some other light polish (Scholl S30/S40 (with their orange foam pad and Das6Pro for instance)) instead of Optimum polishes to remove light swirls from OC2.0?
> I haven't used OC2.0 yet but I have it here waiting on my desk.
> 
> Advice would be appreciated


Did you mean removing swirls after OC 2.0 has been done? I've used SF4500 to clean up a car with OC 2.0 and the coating is still intact.


----------



## Cons91 (Aug 25, 2014)

Thanks Yellow Dave.

Yep SunnyBoi, that's exactly what I meant. Thanks! So far I've seen everybody talking about using Optimum polishes on opticoated car, so that's why I had this question. I'll try S30/40 then if any swirls appear in OC.


----------



## allenk4 (Jan 24, 2014)

Yellow Dave said:


> quoted from the Autogeek link:
> 
> _If you use our polish, you only need to remove the residue with a water dampen MF to prep for OC. You may follow with a dry one if the water spots a little, but no IPA wipe is needed when using our polish pre coating. This only applies to our polishes. _
> 
> ...


I believe these instructions may be for Opti-Coat PRO, which as I understand it, has a specific pre-polish product


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

No any new info about Gloss-Coat_


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

sm81 said:


> No any new info about Gloss-Coat_


This is the only review I have seen http://www.autopiaforums.com/forums...-review-optimum-gloss-coat-paint-coating.html


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Not so many yet...


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Nobody haven't use Gloss-coat yet? Strange that there are so little information about product but claims that it is better than opticoat is bold.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

watch goodfella post something soon.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

When...when....???? Price is almost twice more than Opticoat so should be good stuff....


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Just came out in the States a few weeks ago, should be more reviews as winter approaches.
I've noticed a craze for the now discontinued Opti-coat- auto geek sold out of what was left and I've seen them on EBay for $200- madness-


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Opti-Gloss on Mini S Silver white

Initial thoughts are easy to apply slicker to the touch and definitely not as sterile looking as original Opti-Coat 2.0 big question really is how durable will it be.

Need to get it on my own car to see what its really like.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Goodfella36 said:


> Initial thoughts are easy to apply slicker to the touch and definitely not as sterile looking as original Opti-Coat 2.0 big question really is how durable will it be.
> 
> Need to get it on my own car to see what its really like.


How much you used? Whole tube?


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

sm81 said:


> How much you used? Whole tube?


No I would have to check but tube was meant to be 10ml it was bit over 12ml I would of said and still some left in it 5ml ish I think but didn't do wheels with it but rest of car was done.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Looking for your coating test!


----------



## SevenW (Sep 19, 2008)

I bought 3 tubes of the stuff lastweek, just waiting to try it out on cars hopefully nextweek.
I was a little peeved when I ordered and saw the 10ml, but as Goodfella said they have given a little bit more than the stated.
OC 2.0 was always my go to coating, hoping OG is going to be a forgiving and satisfying product too.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Goodfella36 said:


> No I would have to check but tube was meant to be 10ml it was bit over 12ml I would of said and still some left in it 5ml ish I think but didn't do wheels with it but rest of car was done.


Is curing time same than Opticoat has?


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

SevenW said:


> I bought 3 tubes of the stuff lastweek, just waiting to try it out on cars hopefully nextweek.
> I was a little peeved when I ordered and saw the 10ml, but as Goodfella said they have given a little bit more than the stated.
> OC 2.0 was always my go to coating, hoping OG is going to be a forgiving and satisfying product too.


Let me know how you find it yes I think on large cars if doing wheels as well it will be close 2.0 was far better value money wise but its still easy to use and can see the high spots easy enough with a good look round I think this will still be my go to on lot of cars a long with couple of others.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

sm81 said:


> Is curing time same than Opticoat has?


Nothing was said on the packaging or on the website about cure time but I would still do 12 hours min until told different I always no matter the make think they work better the longer water is kept from them and less chance of water spots while coating is curing.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Goodfella36 said:


> Nothing was said on the packaging or on the website about cure time but I would still do 12 hours min until told different I always no matter the make think they work better the longer water is kept from them and less chance of water spots while coating is curing.


I mean when it is totally cured? Strange that Optimum doesn't provide any other valuable information about their flagship product....


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Apparently OptiGloss can be applied over Opticoat after a quick polish

http://optimumforums.org/index.php?showtopic=22780


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Nobody hasn't use it yet? It is strange that Optimum hasn't given us anything more information that marketing jargo....


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

There are reviews popping up over in america and all seem favourable so far


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

lowejackson said:


> Apparently OptiGloss can be applied over Opticoat after a quick polish
> 
> http://optimumforums.org/index.php?showtopic=22780


Why would someone want to apply Optigloss (weaker coating) over Opti Coat 2.0, a more durable coating? Detailer's are a weird bunch.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Goodfella36 said:


> There are reviews popping up over in america and all seem favourable so far


Any links?


----------



## SevenW (Sep 19, 2008)

Managed to get to use a syringe of OG on a Fiesta ST today, it's easier to apply and the high spots are much easier to flatten than OC 2.0.
Yes it gives more gloss and to touch it is slick like good ole wax, definitely adds more wet look than OC.

I opened a 12ml tube, and was left with about 4ml, that is a Fiesta!!!!
The other kicker is I never used it on the wheels!
You'd be pushing the limits trying to do a S Class:doublesho
Dr G. should give us 15ml


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

SevenW said:


> Managed to get to use a syringe of OG on a Fiesta ST today, it's easier to apply and the high spots are much easier to flatten than OC 2.0.
> Yes it gives more gloss and to touch it is slick like good ole wax, definitely adds more wet look than OC.
> 
> I opened a 12ml tube, and was left with about 4ml, that is a Fiesta!!!!
> ...


Dr. G. is being generous, should be a 10ml. syringe.


----------



## SevenW (Sep 19, 2008)

MAUI said:


> Dr. G. is being generous, should be a 10ml. syringe.


Yes he is being generous, just not generous enough!:wave:


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

MAUI said:


> Why would someone want to apply Optigloss (weaker coating) over Opti Coat 2.0, a more durable coating?


It's quite common to apply weaker coats over harder ones. The harder coats
(of coatings(!)) in effect become the clearcoat, and its topping the new
sacrificial layer...

Regards,
Steve


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

Lowiepete said:


> It's quite common to apply weaker coats over harder ones. The harder coats
> (of coatings(!)) in effect become the clearcoat, and its topping the new
> sacrificial layer...
> 
> ...


That's true Steve, but will Optigloss stick to OC2?


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

I used it some weeks ago, thread is here: http://www.detailingbliss.com/topic/29473-audi-a3-sportback-with-optimum-gloss-coat/

Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Lowiepete said:


> It's quite common to apply weaker coats over harder ones. The harder coats
> (of coatings(!)) in effect become the clearcoat, and its topping the new
> sacrificial layer...
> 
> ...


Optimum claims that it's harder than Opticoat.... don't know for sure though.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Ebbe J said:


> I used it some weeks ago, thread is here: http://www.detailingbliss.com/topic/29473-audi-a3-sportback-with-optimum-gloss-coat/
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Ebbe


Thanks for review. Nice Audi.

What kind of differences there are in water behavior?


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

sm81 said:


> Thanks for review. Nice Audi.
> 
> What kind of differences there are in water behavior?


Thanks. Water behaviour is more like slick polymer sealants than OC2.0, which is quite hydrophobic if applied thick and evenly.

Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Ebbe J said:


> Thanks. Water behaviour is more like slick polymer sealants than OC2.0, which is quite hydrophobic if applied thick and evenly.
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Ebbe


What kind of sealant? Any examples?


----------



## GSPannu (Jun 19, 2009)

@Goodfella is going to be doing a car soon with Opti-Gloss... hopefully will post some pictures & review.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

I hope too.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

GSPannu said:


> @Goodfella is going to be doing a car soon with Opti-Gloss... hopefully will post some pictures & review.


Any reviews of this Goodfella? How it compares against PHPS coatings like Gyeon MOHS, ADS Raven/Keegan etc...

What kind of curing time it has? Is it permanent or semi-permanent?
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/sealants/optimum-polymer-gloss-coat/prod_991.html

Here they claims permanent but I think that somewhere I have read semi-permanant?


----------



## SevenW (Sep 19, 2008)

I've now used OG on 3 cars. It is pretty impressive stuff, high spots are taken off a lot easier that OC 2.0, yes gloss is slightly better it still falls behind some ADS mohs products, but is easier to apply, ie. not as finicky.

Overall Dr. G has a great product, and I did manage to coat a Merc S class twice with the supplied 10 or so ml.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

SevenW said:


> I've now used OG on 3 cars. It is pretty impressive stuff, high spots are taken off a lot easier that OC 2.0, yes gloss is slightly better* it still falls behind some ADS mohs products*, but is easier to apply, ie. not as finicky.
> 
> Overall Dr. G has a great product, and I did manage to coat a Merc S class twice with the supplied 10 or so ml.


Twice:doublesho What kind of applicator you use.
What way it still falls behind ADS mohs? Which product you mean?


----------



## SevenW (Sep 19, 2008)

sm81 said:


> Twice:doublesho What kind of applicator you use.
> What way it still falls behind ADS mohs? Which product you mean?


I use a foam pad inside a Sontara wipe.
OG gloss is better than OC 2.0, but I have to say it doesn't offer the colour deepening and sheer wet gloss of De Keegan.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

GSPannu said:


> @Goodfella is going to be doing a car soon with Opti-Gloss... hopefully will post some pictures & review.


Waiting


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

sm81 said:


> Waiting


Went on this car plus others very good product

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=350399


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

When you are releasing your findings Lee? Especially intresting differences of Sio2 CQ UK and Phps coating ADS Raven/Gyeon Mohs vs Gloss-coat.


----------

